# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужен курс Гилева Базовый и продвинутый

## amitin78

Только не тот который лежит в интернете.

----------


## kkomar

В лс мне отпиши, есть все курсы по 1Си не только Гилев

----------

Elvinmuslim (22.07.2019)

----------


## amitin78

Добрый день. По курсам писали. Какие есть пишите на почту. itin1@yandex.ru

----------


## lelik7

Если не затруднит, мне тоже вышлите списочек на viplelik@gmail.com

----------


## GriZZZLee

> В лс мне отпиши, есть все курсы по 1Си не только Гилев


Условия? интересует один курс: darktoy@rambler.ru

----------

